# Hintergrund in Netbeans ändern



## x22 (7. Nov 2012)

Sers Leute,
kurze banale Frage: Wie kann ich in Netbeans die Hintergrund - Farbe ändern?
Möchte nicht weiss als Hintergrund im Quellcode haben sonder z.B Schwarz mit weißem Code anstatt Weiss mit schwarzem Code.

Best regards,
x22


----------



## Trolllllll (7. Nov 2012)

Google ist dein Freund sieh hier

Change background color in NetBeans

NetBeans Forums - How can I change the background of NetBeans 6.7 editor ?


----------



## x222 (7. Nov 2012)

Okay,
passt.

Einziges Problem:
Mein css Code wird immer weiß hinterlegt, so ne weiße Markierung.. weiss da jmd. welche Option ich da umstellen muss?

regards


----------



## mla.rue (7. Nov 2012)

genau da wo du schon bist, unter "Language" wählst halt CSS und rechts unter 'Background' dann 'inherited', oder halt wieder 
schwarz

[OT]An deiner Stelle würde ich mir da aber ganz genau überlegen was du treibst. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute die ihre Editoren auf 'schwarzen' Hintergrund umstellen und alles ist nur eine Effekt-Heischerei, sie wollen auffallen, mehr nicht. Farbige Schrift auf scharzem Grund ist alles andere als leserlich und extrem anstrengend + unfreundlich. Ich hoffe, dass du es eines Tages auch so siehst. Bis dahin, weisst du ja wie du deinen Editor umkrempeln kannst.[/OT]


----------

